# Bernard King to be inducted into NBA Hall of Fame



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Former New York Knick forward Bernard King will be inducted into the NBA Hall of Fame, according to the New York Post. Announcements of the inductees for the 2013 class of the NBA Hall of Fame will be made at the Final Four in Atlanta on Monday.
> 
> King spent four seasons as a New York Knick from 1982 to 1987 where he averaged 26.5 points a game before knee troubles slowed the star-forward. King has been nominated for the Hall of Fame six prior times.
> 
> King, a Brooklyn native, finished his career in 1993 with the New Jersey Nets.


http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-900&va=bernard+king


----------

